# Can Someone Please help, My Car is Misfiring Horribly!!!



## The Haitian Goat (Dec 27, 2011)

OK so I installed the professional products typhoon intake manifold in my 06 m6. I also installed the svede speed intake. When I first installed the manifold there was a huge vacuum leak which got fixed. Now the major problem is the piston number 4 is misfiring. When we run the code it says that there is an open in the injector. Now I have no clue to what's that mean, but if somebody else does then please can you help. Also we would disconnect that injector while the engine was running to see if it would do anything and nothing would change. I've never had misfire problems until I installed the manifold. Can someone please help.


----------



## The Haitian Goat (Dec 27, 2011)

Aww c'mon guys. I know someone can help.


----------



## TLT3269 (Dec 24, 2011)

Check the injector wires. Sounds like a pinched or cut wire going to that injector.


----------



## The Haitian Goat (Dec 27, 2011)

Alright ill check that on tuesday, thats when it gets out the paint shop. But anymore suggestions will be wonderful at this point.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Tune it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You may have clogged the injector somehow or tore the o-ring at the manifold when you had it off. You might try to swap that #4 injector with another cyl. If the miss stays at #4 then it's a wiring/computor/mechanical thing, if the miss goes to the cyl you swapped with, it's going to be the injector. If it is the injector, some machine shops have machines to clean/rebuild them.


----------



## The Haitian Goat (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the input. But problem solved. The injector #4 wasn't seated properly and had a vacuum leak. Thank god it wasn't too bad. My baby lives . But thanks again everyone.


----------



## The Haitian Goat (Dec 27, 2011)

Update: Sooooo everything was fixed but my car is still throwing an O2 sensor code. I believe it was the P0300 code. Also when its idling it'll sometimes idle high around 1100-1500 rpm. I was thinking its a vacuum leak somewhere. I couldn't find it. I'm scheduled for a tune on Saturday. I would love for my car to be 100%, so if anyone has any idea pls don't hesitate to help.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

You mean I was right....Hmmm that was luck. Glad to see the GTO back and up and running. You still need to get her 100 % before you get it Tuned. Good Luck and keep use informed----danfigg


----------



## The Haitian Goat (Dec 27, 2011)

Sorry for the late response. I eventually got the car tuned and that alleviated the engine lean codes and BAR codes. 


Now my question is this: Has anyone ever had their car tuned on the dyno dynamics dyno? If so, what are your opinions on it?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It shouldn't matter much what dyno you use. It's more on the tuner. Different dynos may give different "numbers" but if you use the same one it will give you an idea of improvement from one tune to another or one mod to another. That's really what dynos are for other than an ePenis.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Do you have any horsepower numbers for use----danfigg


----------



## The Haitian Goat (Dec 27, 2011)

Lol that is true I guess. But the car did 336 and I cant remember the torque.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

what year GTO and auto or manual. 336 hp is what most GTO's turn stock---danfigg


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm usually more concerned by 1/4 mile trap speeds and the DA that day. That tells you a whole lot more than a dyno as it represents real data instead of one that can be mis-interpreted or set up wrong. There was another car recently that had numbers 40 horse above anyone else with the same mods and yup, the car showed it trapped about where the other ones were. I've had that happen with my car on one dyno too. ET is a lot of launch and skill, the average of the traps are power.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

gotcha svede 336 for an 06 M6 is low for the mods he has though. I was more interested in the typhoon intake and if that had any gains in HP's. I would of thought 360 at least with his mod anda dyno tune-----danfigg


----------



## The Haitian Goat (Dec 27, 2011)

they were saying the day was really hot. But my IAT's were 2 degrees below ambient until it hit 2 o clock, thats when it went to about 2 degrees above. My tuner Eric at renegade mustangs and motorsports in San Diego was pretty knowledgeable. Ill post a picture of the dyno sheet when I get home tomorrow. But he was saying it was a real bad day to tune. i can tell you that there really is a difference with the mods compared to stock. But ill put the headers on here real soon then re tune and ill log everything.


----------

